# Kein Kommunikation über Profibus



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe hier 2 Panels eine CPU und mein PG. Alles ist über den Profibus verbunden, doch ich hab immer noch einen Busfehler auf der CPU anstehen und bekomm auch keine Kommunikation hin. 

Kann selbst mit dem PG nicht über Profibus auf die CPU zugreifen nur via MPI.


Hardware:

CPU 315 2DP
MP 277
TP 170 A
und mein PG


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juni 2008)

Hast Du schon mal unter PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen, unter Profibus die Taste Diagnose gedrückt, und Dein Netz testen lassen, wenn ja, was kam dabei raus?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo

Die Schnittstelle habe ich eingestellt, auf Profibus, Adresse 6. 
Aber ein Feld Diagnose ist dort nicht.


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Wenn ich auf Zielsysteme->Profibus->Teilnehmer diganose, gehe dann schreibt mir mein System.

Es ist keine Online-Verbindung möglich.


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Siehe hier.


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Welche Profibusadressen haben denn die anderen Teilnehmer ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

2 die CPU 

4 TP 170A 
5 das MP 277

6 mein PG


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Nimm mal das Häkchen "PG/PC ist einziger Master am Bus" raus.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

ich muss auch nicht unbedingt mit dem PG an den Profibus, hab ja immer noch die MPI Schnitstelle frei. Wenn das jetzt Probleme macht. :-(


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Ok, hab ich! 

Dann bekomm ich die Meldung: 

Es kann kein weitertet Parnter Online gefunden werden.

Bzw. wenn ich auf Diagnose gehe, will das System mir die Schnittstelle wieder umstellen. 
Ich glaube das ich das Häckchen auch irgendwo bei dem MP277 schonmal gemacht habe, schlimm?


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Vielleicht nochmal ganz kurz was zur Hardware. 

Ich habe zur Zeit nur das MP und die CPU dran, von der CPU aus geh ich dann einmal per Profibusstecker zu einem weiteren, der zur Zeit in der Luft hängt da das Panel noch nicht da ist und dann weiter zum MP 277, hier hab ich den Abschlusswiederstand auch rein gemacht.


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Die anderen Geräte (CPU, TP. MP) sind alle geladen und auch auf Profibus mit gleicher Baudrate eingestellt ?
Verkabelung i.O., Abschlusswiderstände an beiden Enden drin ?


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo

ja, das ist alles ok. 

Das PG steckt parallel zur CPU. 

Kann ich den Profibus auch testen wenn ich per MPI in die CPU schaue?


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Warum ist das PG im NetPro drin, hat das irgendeine aktive Funktion in der Anlage ?
Schmeiß das mal raus oder gib ihm (ohne im NetPro zu ändern) eine andere Adresse.


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Ist raus!!! 

Hab auch mal auf die CPU gerade geschaut.


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Wenn ich auf die Netzwerk Topologie Schaue, dann kann ich die CPU ansprechen, die anderen beiden Geräte aber nicht. Da steht dann immer nur: Die Verbindung kann bis zur Zielgruppe nicht aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

In deinem Beitrag #5 zeigt das Bild PG/PC-Schnittstelle beim Profibus-Profil nicht DP sondern benutzerdefiniert ... warum das ? Hier wäre DP richtig ...


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Steht auch auf DP, da war wohl nur kurz mein Mauszeiger drauf!


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

Und mit der Verkabelung bist du dir auch sicher ...? Den Fehler habe ich auch schon öfters erlebt (komischerweise ...).

Wenn du gar keinen Kontakt mit dem PG auf den PB bekommst, dann kann ich dir nur raten, zunächst alle Stationen abzuklemmen und dann schrittweise wieder aufzuschalten. Dann weißt du, wer der "böse Bube" ist ... Zumindestens mit der CPU-Schnittstelle solltest du auf jeden Fall Kontakt bekommen können - und dann eben so weiter ...


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Ok, ich häng jetzt mit dem PG direkt über DP an der CPU. Kann aber nicht auf die CPU schauen. Es kann kein weiterer Teilnehmer gefunden werden.

SF DP an der CPU leuchtet ebenfalls immer noch Rot.


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Nimm doch mal, so wie Larry es vorgeschlagen hat, ein Stück Buskabel und tu 2 Busstecker dran und leg die Abschlusswiderstände ein. Mit diesem Kabel verbindest du dann die CPU mit dem MP. Dann änderst du deine Projektierung auf die tatsächlich angeschlossene Hardware (das TP fehlt doch sowieso noch) und spiel das ein. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Aber ich bekomm ja jetzt noch nichtmal Kontakt zu meiner CPU. Direkt angeschlossen am PG.

Aber kein Problem, mach ich direkt. 

Kurze Frage, ich muss doch jetzt bei beiden Steckern, A1/B1 anschliessen oder?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

Du must immer die ankommende Leitung dort anschließen, wo der Pfeil auf dem Stecker "rein" (also zum Gerät) zeigt. Die End-Geräte immer auf rein anklemmen (hat was mit dem Widerstand zu tun).


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Wenn ich dir Konfiguaration übertragen will schreibt mit die CPU:

SDB4 nicht vorhanden, übertragung nicht möglich.


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Ja, musst du und auch ja den "Eingang" des Steckers benutzen, damit die Abschlusswiderstände funktionieren.
Abgesehen davon müsste es auch nur mit der CPU funktionieren, jedenfalls tuts das bei mir (FieldPG, CPU315-2DP).


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

Lass mal die Konfiguration außen vor ...
Versuch erstmal unter "erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen" im PB deine CPU zu finden ...


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Du must immer die ankommende Leitung dort anschließen, wo der Pfeil auf dem Stecker "rein" (also zum Gerät) zeigt. Die End-Geräte immer auf rein anklemmen (hat was mit dem Widerstand zu tun).



Genau, quasi CPU raus. Panel rein.


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Lass mal die Konfiguration außen vor ...
> Versuch erstmal unter "erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen" im PB deine CPU zu finden ...




Ne, kommt das gleich wieder! Auf die CPU komm ich, aber das Panel aber dann nicht! Kommunikation bis zur Zielgruppe nicht möglich.


----------



## kolbendosierer (17 Juni 2008)

Hast du ein Field PG? Über was für eine Schnittstelle willst du online gehen?


Robert


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Hast du ein Field PG? Über was für eine Schnittstelle willst du online gehen?
> 
> 
> Robert



Nein, normaler LapTop! 
Mit dem häng ich jetzt auf der MPI schnittstelle und am DP hängt mein Panel über Profibus. Und das sehe ich nciht!


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Wenn ich die Systemdaten laden will, dann bekomm ich auch diese Meldungen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juni 2008)

Steve38 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Systemdaten laden will, dann bekomm ich auch diese Meldungen.


 
Die CPU, die Du in der Hardware konfig hast, unterscheidet sich von der die in Wirklichkeit eingebaut ist.
Warum löscht Du nicht die CPU und ziehst die richtige in die Hardwarekonfig rein?
Du kannst natürlich auch die CPU, die Du projektiert hast, kaufen und im Schaltschrank einbauen 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Warum löscht Du nicht die CPU und ziehst die richtige in die Hardwarekonfig rein?



aber vorsicht, dabei verschwindet gern mal das programm  ...besser ist hier der punkt "Objekt tauschen..." 

aber das mit dem einbau der richtigen CPU klingt auch voll logisch


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

DAs ist meine Test-CPU für hier im Büro, im Schrank draußen ist die projektierte PU eingebaut. Aber das ist doch nicht das Problem mit meinem Bus oder?

Die SF DP Leuchte ist immer noch rot ! :-(


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Naja, so lange du nicht die richtigen Systemdaten drin hast wird die CPU auch nicht machen, was sie soll.
Ich will ja nicht kleinlich erscheinen, aber im Beitrag #13 hast du schon mal bestätigt, dass alles korrekt geladen ist...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo
ok ok , hab alles geändert. Die CPU die ich hier ab ist jetzt auch projektiert. Rote LED ist weg und alles ist ok, nur mein Panel kann ich immer noch nicht sehen! :-(


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber vorsicht, dabei verschwindet gern mal das programm  ...besser ist hier der punkt "Objekt tauschen..."
> 
> aber das mit dem einbau der richtigen CPU klingt auch voll logisch


 
Hallo 4L

Danke, dass Du einen Schritt weiter denkst als ich.
Natürlich sollte man, wenn man gefragt wird, ob das zugehörige Programm gelöscht werden soll, Nein sagen.
Ansonsten hat der verantwortungsvolle Programmierer natürlich vorher sein Programm archiviert 



Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

Jetzt muss ich doch auch noch mal wieder mitmischen ...
Schön, dass der Bus nun funktioniert ...



Steve38 schrieb:


> Nein, normaler LapTop!
> Mit dem häng ich jetzt auf der MPI schnittstelle und am DP hängt mein Panel über Profibus. Und das sehe ich nciht!


 
Du kannst nicht über die MPI-Schnittstelle in den PB hineinsehen. Wenn du den PB sehen willst, dann mußt du deine Schnittstelle auf PB umschalten und dich an den PB anstöpseln ...


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Ich seh meine CPU über den Bus aber nicht mein Panel! :-(


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch auch noch mal wieder mitmischen ...
> Schön, dass der Bus nun funktioniert ...
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich! Siehe Bild. Seh ja meine CPU über den Bus mit der Adr. 7


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Spricht denn dein Panel mit der CPU ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

... dann frag ich doch noch mal anders ... (Erweiterung des Ansatzes von HaDi)

Bist du sicher, dass alles so angeklemmt ist, wie du es projektiert hast ?
Welche "Erreichbaren Teilnehmer" siehst du im PB und welche im MPI ?
Ich habe da so leichte Zweifel wegen der Topologie ...?


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Spricht denn dein Panel mit der CPU ?



Hallo
wieder da! 


Nein, es spricht nicht mit der CPU ! :-(


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... dann frag ich doch noch mal anders ... (Erweiterung des Ansatzes von HaDi)
> 
> Bist du sicher, dass alles so angeklemmt ist, wie du es projektiert hast ?
> Welche "Erreichbaren Teilnehmer" siehst du im PB und welche im MPI ?
> Ich habe da so leichte Zweifel wegen der Topologie ...?



Hallo
Also wenn ich mein PG auf PB eingestellt habe sehe ich über den PB meine CPU, nicht aber meon Panel.
Wenn ich mein PG auf MPI einstellt habe, dann seh ich ebenfalls nur meine CPU und auch logischerweise nicht mein Panel.

Kann ich nicht mal an der Busverbindung messen? Muss da nicht 5V oder sowas anliegen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

Steve38 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht mal an der Busverbindung messen? Muss da nicht 5V oder sowas anliegen?


 
Ja, so in etwa, zwischen Ltg. A und Ltg. B.
Das lößt dann aber nicht dein Problem ...
Hast du in deinem Bediengerät die Schnittstelle freigegeben ?


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ja, so in etwa, zwischen Ltg. A und Ltg. B.
> Das lößt dann aber nicht dein Problem ...
> Hast du in deinem Bediengerät die Schnittstelle freigegeben ?



DIe Schnittstelle habe ich frei gegeben! 

Aber zwischen den beiden Adern mess ich nichts ! :-( Keine 5V

Alle 3 Stecker die ich hier habe sind Programmierstecker
Siemens 6ES/ 972-0BB12-0XA0


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

Steve38 schrieb:


> zwischen den beiden Adern mess ich nichts ! :-( Keine 5V
> Alle 3 Stecker die ich hier habe sind Programmierstecker
> Siemens 6ES/ 972-0BB12-0XA0


 
 an keiner Stelle ? Auch nicht bei der CPU ? Was ist, wenn du sie von den Geräten (nicht der CPU) abziehst ?


----------



## HaDi (18 Juni 2008)

Zeig doch mal, wie deine Verbindung im WinCC flex. eingerichtet ist, du hast ja zwischenzeitlich die Busadresse der CPU geändert.
Alternativ: Panel direkt mit PG verbinden, Panel auf MPI/DP-Transfer einstellen und Transfer starten, "PG ist einziger Master am Bus" setzen.
Wenn du jetzt das Panel (mit dem PG) nicht sehen kannst dann ist es kaputt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> an keiner Stelle ? Auch nicht bei der CPU ? Was ist, wenn du sie von den Geräten (nicht der CPU) abziehst ?



Hab ich, nur an der CPU , der andere STecker ist ab und ich hab keine 5V. :-(


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

PB und MPI ? Beide das Gleiche ?


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal, wie deine Verbindung im WinCC flex. eingerichtet ist, du hast ja zwischenzeitlich die Busadresse der CPU geändert.
> Alternativ: Panel direkt mit PG verbinden, Panel auf MPI/DP-Transfer einstellen und Transfer starten, "PG ist einziger Master am Bus" setzen.
> Wenn du jetzt das Panel (mit dem PG) nicht sehen kannst dann ist es kaputt.
> 
> Grüße von HaDi



Ne, das geht! Hab ich schon probiert, hab schon Daten aufs Panel gespielt! Aber halt direkt vom PG aus!


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> PB und MPI ? Beide das Gleiche ?



Ja, beide 0,4 V, quasi nichts! 


Mom ich probier nochmal ein anderes Kabel.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

... aber du siehst auch von der CPU aus auf dem MPI das Panel nicht ...?


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... aber du siehst auch von der CPU aus auf dem MPI das Panel nicht ...?




Auf MPI hing das Panel noch nie!


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

Hab einen Stecker jetzt direkt an der CPU, nichts angeschlossen und die Kappe ob, so das ich direkt auf die Kontakte zugreifen kann. Und ich hab da nichts! :-(


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

Hast du noch eine andere CPU ?
Ich weiß mir da im Moment keinen weiteren Rat mehr ...


----------



## Steve38 (18 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hast du noch eine andere CPU ?
> Ich weiß mir da im Moment keinen weiteren Rat mehr ...



Hier im Büro leider nein. :-(

Muss auch los, darf keine Ü-Stunden mehr machen! :-( 

Bist du morgen früh wieder hier? 

VIelleicht bekommen wir mein Problem in den Griff. VIelleicht sind die Stecker falsch! Weil ich auf dem MPI Bus auch nichts habe und der ja funktionierte. Ebenso ja auch der PB gestern, wo ich nur die CPU gesehen habe.


----------



## HaDi (18 Juni 2008)

Steve38 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also wenn ich mein PG auf PB eingestellt habe sehe ich über den PB meine CPU, nicht aber meon Panel.





Steve38 schrieb:


> Ne, das geht! Hab ich schon probiert, hab schon Daten aufs Panel gespielt! Aber halt direkt vom PG aus!



-> CPU und Panel sind ok, dein Kabel taucht nix.

Auf Larrys Hinweis:


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Du must immer die ankommende Leitung dort anschließen, wo der Pfeil auf dem Stecker "rein" (also zum Gerät) zeigt. Die End-Geräte immer auf rein anklemmen (hat was mit dem Widerstand zu tun).


hast du geantwortet:


Steve38 schrieb:


> Genau, quasi CPU raus. Panel rein.


Wenn ich das richtig deute, dann hast du das Kabel an der CPU falsch aufgelegt (nämlich auf den Ausgang und der wird mit dem Abschlusswiderstand totgelegt).
Nimm doch mal ein "stinknormales" MPI-Kabel und verbinde damit die CPU mit dem Panel, damit müsste es auch gehen oder eben:


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Du must immer die ankommende Leitung dort anschließen, wo der Pfeil auf dem Stecker "rein" (also zum Gerät) zeigt. Die End-Geräte immer auf rein anklemmen (hat was mit dem Widerstand zu tun).




Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Steve38 (19 Juni 2008)

Morgen,

ich hab ja am Ende das komplette Kabel vom Stecker abgeklemmt. Hab quasi nur noch den Stecker auf der CPU und egal wo ich hier messe, ich hab nie irgendwo ca. 5 Volt. :-(


----------



## Steve38 (19 Juni 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt mal alles komplett neue projektiert. Einfach mal eine nackte CPU mit einem Panel via PB verbunden. Wenn ich es übertragen wil kommt die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo Steve,
ich denke, HaDi hat es sehr schön zusammengefasst (Danke dafür !!!).
Versuch das Ganze mal Step-by-Step aufzuziehen. Nimm, wie von HaDi vorgeschlagen,zunächst die CPU und 1 Panel, verbunden über dein Programmierkabel oder wenigstens eine neue Leitung. Kontrolliere, wo die Leitung in den Stecker geht (Sehr wichtig !!! - ich hatte das schon geschrieben) und versuch BEIDE Teilnehmer zu sehen. Wenn das geht (und nur dann) nimm das 2. Gerät mit dazu ...
Einen besseren Rat habe ich im Augenblick nicht ... (und Andere anscheinend auch nicht, denn sonst gäbe es ja weitere Post's ...)

Gruß
LL


----------



## Steve38 (19 Juni 2008)

Hab ich ja gemacht. Hab jetzt erstmal nur meine CPU und das MP 277. Bin auch schon Schritt für Schritt vorgegangen. 

Sehe auch jetzt beide Geräte als PB-Teilnehmer. 
Nur das Panel kann ich nicht per Doppelklick ansprechen, da kommt dann nur, kann eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden, bei der CPU klappt es.

Kann jetzt auch von WinCC aus, über PB mein Panel beladen.


----------



## Steve38 (19 Juni 2008)

YUPPI 

Ich habs!!!!!!!!

Alles ist super, mein Panel spricht mit der CPU!!!!!! 

Besten Dank Jungens! 

Ach ein Frage hab ich noch, aber die stell ich unter einem anderen Thema rein.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juni 2008)

... dann verrate bitte auch, was es nun war ...
Ich denke, dass jeder der sich in diesem Thread Gedanken zu der Sache gemacht hat, ein Anrecht darauf hat ...


----------



## Steve38 (19 Juni 2008)

Ach so, ja sicher! 

Ich hab das ganze einfach nochmal komplett neu projektiert. Konnte dann in der Netz-Topologie nach und nach alle Teilnehmer sehen (CPU und Panel). 
Hab hier mal den Endwiderstand zugeschaltet und wieder abgeschaltet. Alles läuft. Die Verkabelung war soweit ok. Quasi hab ich bei der projektierung einfach nur irgendwo was falsch gemacht! :-(
Hab jetzt aber auch mein Programm wieder drin und schreib vom Panel aus Werte in den DB, alles klein Problem jetzt! 
Woran es jetzt nun wirklich in der projektierung gelegen hat, kann ich nciht genau sagen, weiß nur das es das Problem war! 

Ach und 5V hab ich immer noch nicht auf dem Bus! *lach*


Besten Dank nochmal!


----------



## Steve38 (23 Juni 2008)

Oh man, jetzt hab ich das TP hier und ich bekomm schon wieder kein Verbinung zum Panel. 

Hab wieder nur die CPU und das TP dran. Die CPU seh ich im PB aber das Panel mal wieder nicht. 
Auch wenn ich direkt an das Tp dran geh sehe ich es nicht im PB. :-(

Das Panel steht auf Channel 2: MPI, Enable Channel, Adresse 6


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2008)

Steve38 schrieb:


> Das Panel steht auf Channel 2: MPI, Enable Channel, Adresse 6


 
War da nicht was mit "die Panels hängen am Profibus ?"
Dann mußt du im Panel natürlich auch Profibus als Schnittstelle auswählen ...


----------

